# Constant Itching.....



## ShepherdSheila (Apr 29, 2010)

Hello fellow GSD lovers. I am so happy to have found this forum and share my love of these wonderful animals with you all.

I have 2 GSD's, male + female, that are 2 years old. We live in Sydney, Australia, and ever since the end of Febuary this year they are constantly stratching and itching. I have tried several things to battle this. I have taken them to professional groomers, (they are scratching again a few hours later), bathed them myself, brush and groom them a few times a day each to get rid of excess hair. I have tried all types of different shampoos, ranging from aloe vera to olive oil extract, and everything in between. 

Does anyone have any suggestions to help my babies? Its so heartbreaking watching them itch and not being able to do anything to help them?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Might be allergies to something like pollen or dust. I don't know how the weather is in Australia, but here in connecticut, there's pollen everywhere and it's causing lucy to scratch and itch as much as it causes me to sneeze and my eyes to itch. We both get hit hard this time of year.

Have you tried benedryl? Benedryl is great for seasonal allergies.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Welcome from the Sunshine Coast Queensland! I'm not sure about the weather in Sydney but here after the wet season I have had mossies biting my Molly. Is it possible it is from that? I can see them buzzing around her so now have musca-ban spray from the vet. Or have you changed their diet around that time?


----------



## BaronRhinesCityThunder (Apr 29, 2010)

as bianca said..have you changed their diet recently? or gave them anything you dont normally give them? maybe they got into something?....they could be allergic to something in the food.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sudden and continued itchiness in more than one dog- my first thought was mites or another parasite.


----------



## LauraT (May 22, 2007)

kirin is doing a lot of itching too since we moved more towards the coast, nothing has changed in her diet. is there anything else that we can give more on the homeopathy side as opposed to benedryl to help sooth the itching?


----------



## ShepherdSheila (Apr 29, 2010)

Thank you for all of your quick repsones.
I haven't changed their diet, and I have had it confirmed by the vet that they both have sensitive skin and that it is most likely allergies. I have been told that I can give them an anti-immflammantry tablets but I don't like the idea of my dogs popping pills every day. Not only that Im am not sure of the dosage for dogs as opposed to humans. 
I just want to find a natural way to stop them from being uncomfortable.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I bought a good air purifier and placed it in the room my dogs hang out in. It helped a little. It is frustrating for sure. Do you have humidity in the house and give salmon oil and vitamin E? Raw eggs daily will help the skin and coat, too.


----------

